# Jump Start/ Power Pack



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We were camping/attending dog shows the last two weekends and each day I was asked for a jump. As we were at the shows and not unhooked (pull in/back out site)I replied that I have jumper cables but they would need to find some one with a unhooked TV. Now that i'm home and have time to ask who has a jumpstart/powerpack what brand do you use,how many amps, what do you like about it/don't like, things to look for in a starter unit. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have cheapie from Costco. Jump start is really just a battery booster. I doubt it would give the super duty enough of a charge to start it from a dead battery. It has an inverter, a led light and an ir pump that is dying rapidly. I'd tell you the brand, but the labels all peeled off. The case is yellow and blanck, and I'm sure it's made in china.








That being said, I've read the directions on using it as a battery booster, but never tried it.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

At work we just purchased several of these booster units from a small, local Sear's store. I believe they cost about $65 each. We put them in the patrol units to assist folks with a jump. Using cables with a patrol car can cause some serious damage to the computer systems and lighting equipment on-board. Much as you tell everyone to turn that off and disconnect a fuse line, things can still be damaged. Besides these booster units are alot easier to use than cables and rearranging vehicles to make sure they reach.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a Xantrex unit that includes a radio/air comprssor/e-flasher/light and maybe more.
Had it for a couple of years now and it has no problem jumping my TITAN.
When the power goes out is is good to plug in a light and boom-box too.
You can't go wrong for about a hundred bucks.I would rather jump with it than cables anyday.

(The radio sucks but in an emergency it could prove handy!)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a cheapie as well ~$65 from Costco, Walmart etc. It's a vector brand with only a light and says 1200 peak amps. It will jump a Chevy express van with the V8 engine and dead battery though.

Either way It's was plugged in for a week prior to my last trip, never used and now at less than 1/2 power 8 days later (had to check it for a brand). It's about 5 years old , Christmas is coming and time for a new one. I wouldn't buy anything elaborate. Just a simple jump box since your using it for others it seems. The compressors are junk IMO and the inverters are just a fad, sure it's nice but not necessary and the cost just goes up with the added parts and they get bulky. You have to balance these on the engine to get a jump or have 2 people.

Good luck.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had a Vector brand jump starter that I bought on clearance at Target for about $15 (thats one of the benefits of working at Target, the great clearance deals!) for about 6 years. I mostly use it to jump my ATVs when the've sat for a while. I've also used it to jump my truck with no problems. It still holds a charge well, but I always charge it before I go anywhere.


----------

